# Your last meal



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

chopped onions, mushrooms and lean mince, fried in a little olive oil. with mash potato

twas nice


----------



## DoubleXL- (Feb 13, 2012)

6 full eggs, 300ml semi-skimmed milk, salt, pepper, microwave!

Scrambled egg... satisfying but I think I'd rather be eating yours!


----------



## husky (Jan 31, 2010)

3 sausage, 3 onion rings, 3 eggs, two slice bread-cup of honey and lemon green tea and two jaffa cakes.


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

chicken and green beans


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

200g of good quality breaded ham from the butchers and a **** load of mature chedder between 2 slices of thickcut wholegrain bread.

with a small orange and some dry roased peanuts


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

fitrut said:


> chicken and green beans
> 
> View attachment 78034


very good! but not very tasty


----------



## andyparry123 (Jul 22, 2005)

Shake = 100g oats/ 50g Whey/ 1pint milk + 150g Sunflower seeds + a peach


----------



## Big_Idiot (Feb 14, 2012)

Last night was a lamb steak & 2 boiled eggs....


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Big_Idiot said:


> Last night was a lamb steak & 2 boiled eggs....


you havent eaten since then???

u ok?


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Jay.32 said:


> very good! but not very tasty


says who??? :lol: oh it is tasty, when very hungry


----------



## Mr Brown (Mar 20, 2007)

200g mince, slice of cheese melted over the top, green leafy salad with a tbsp of mayo.


----------



## Big_Idiot (Feb 14, 2012)

Jay.32 said:


> you havent eaten since then???
> 
> u ok?


Sh*t i thought you mean't last meal of the day!

Last meal was150g cashew nuts and a pint of skimmed milk


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Just had 3 whole eggs and 3 egg whites tumbled in hot pan no oil no milk no butter. Served ontop of 1 piece of whole meal toast with a table spoon of evil.

Boring as hell but filled a hole. Got steak meal #5 later


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Jay.32 said:


> View attachment 78033
> 
> 
> chopped onions, mushrooms and lean mince, fried in a little olive oil. with mash potato
> ...


ill have this for cheat meal, looks amazing :thumb:


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

fitrut said:


> ill have this for cheat meal, looks amazing :thumb:


it was!!!

And I was really naughty and had an easter egg after.....


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

just had a beef & salad baquette

1 banana

pint of pepsi max sweet!


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

Jay.32 said:


> View attachment 78033
> 
> 
> chopped onions, mushrooms and lean mince, fried in a little olive oil. with mash potato
> ...


looks a bit dry that mate no gravy?


----------



## DoubleXL- (Feb 13, 2012)

Simspin said:


> looks a bit dry that mate no gravy?


Didn't you know that gravy is the Devils juice? mg:


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

DoubleXL- said:


> Didn't you know that gravy is the Devils juice? mg:


thats why it tastes so gooood!


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Jay.32 said:


> it was!!!
> 
> And I was really naughty and had an* easter egg* after.....


 :lol:

some has easter early this year


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

fitrut said:


> :lol:
> 
> some has easter early this year


wat would JC say!


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Simspin said:


> wat would JC say!


if Jay feels sorry, JC will forgive him


----------



## Nickthegreek (Jan 27, 2011)

So my last meal was like this minus the sweet potato in the pic! I am low carbing it today as it's my off day. Just one of the tupperware containers. It's my home made Italian/courgette tukey burgers with steamed broccoli. Made with extra lean steak mince! I also had about 15 g of reduced sugar ketchup

as well to make it a bit more interesting

.


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

350g pasta with melted cheese on it

3 cans of Tuna with mayo

A family Cheesecake - Lemon

Two pints of milk

Was nice


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

fitrut said:


> if Jay feels sorry, JC will forgive him


 :lol:

LOl


----------



## Nickthegreek (Jan 27, 2011)

**** that's a big meal are you like 20 stone?



MattGriff said:


> 350g pasta with melted cheese on it
> 
> 3 cans of Tuna with mayo
> 
> ...


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

fitrut said:


> if Jay feels sorry, JC will forgive him


whos jc:confused1:


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

Nickthegreek said:


> **** that's a big meal are you like 20 stone?


that was his pre meal snack.


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

Jay.32 said:


> whos jc:confused1:


wat wat wat are lord jesus christ man!


----------



## Nickthegreek (Jan 27, 2011)

Ha this was my third to last meal from last night! Onion, green pepper , asparagus , chestnut mushroom, fresh tomato , 5 egg whites , 2 yolks omelette finished with a sprinkle of mint / pepper and a squeeze of lemon juice! I have to be really on with my diet because the second i even look at some crap food i look like sh-it!



I liked this so much actually i'm having it again tonight! :thumb:


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

Nickthegreek said:


> Ha this was my third to last meal from last night! Onion, green pepper , asparagus , chestnut mushroom, fresh tomato , 5 egg whites , 2 yolks omelette finished with a sprinkle of mint / pepper and a squeeze of lemon juice! I have to be really on with my diet because the second i even look at some crap food i look like sh-it!
> 
> View attachment 78043


you take pics of all your food son lol


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2012)

5 eggs 1 piece of toast, starving now reading this


----------



## Nickthegreek (Jan 27, 2011)

Simspin said:


> you take pics of all your food son lol


 Not all of it ! But a lot of the time i do! Ha people must hate my guts on facebook! It's so easy to do it though now with wicked camera's on Iphone!


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

Nickthegreek said:


> Not all of it ! But a lot of the time i do! Ha people must hate my guts on facebook! It's so easy to do it though now with wicked camera's on Iphone!


lol :lol:


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

On prep but sick as a dog so just having a few carb meals... Just stuff that makes me feel better when ill.

Last meal was 60g cereal milk and 44g whey...


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Simspin said:


> you take pics of all your food son lol


I do :whistling: :mellow: 

thats how I make sure I dont eat too much


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Nickthegreek said:


> Ha this was my third to last meal from last night! Onion, green pepper , asparagus , chestnut mushroom, fresh tomato , 5 egg whites , 2 yolks omelette finished with a sprinkle of mint / pepper and a squeeze of lemon juice! I have to be really on with my diet because the second i even look at some crap food i look like sh-it!
> 
> View attachment 78043
> 
> ...


sweet JC  looks amazing


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

MattGriff said:


> 350g pasta with melted cheese on it
> 
> 3 cans of Tuna with mayo
> 
> ...


pasta, tuna and milk?   why would you drink milk after tuna, weird mix


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

fitrut said:


> I do :whistling: :mellow:
> 
> thats how I make sure I dont eat too much


OK........ :wacko:


----------



## vtec_yo (Nov 30, 2011)

Chicken, red onion and garlic pizza with plenty of chilli oil.

gotta love cheat meal Friday lunch.


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

I feel guilty about the easter egg now!!! im going for a bike ride


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

vtec_yo said:


> Chicken, red onion and garlic pizza with plenty of chilli oil.
> 
> gotta love cheat meal Friday lunch.


boy u get fat lol :lol:


----------



## vtec_yo (Nov 30, 2011)

Simspin said:


> boy u get fat lol :lol:


To be fair I've eaten utter **** this week. Nomming some yum yums right now! I'm going skiing on Sunday so need a bit of extra fat. It's cold up there!


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Jay.32 said:


> I feel guilty about the easter egg now!!! im *going for a bike ride*


whys that  you have to pray and your sin will be forgiven :whistling:

yeah just reminded me it is cardio time


----------



## Nickthegreek (Jan 27, 2011)

fitrut said:


> I do :whistling: :mellow:
> 
> thats how I make sure I dont eat too much


 Yeah it saves time of having to right out what you ate! lol


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

vtec_yo said:


> To be fair I've eaten utter **** this week. Nomming some yum yums right now! I'm going skiing on Sunday so need a bit of extra fat. It's cold up there!


dam rite kida get it down ya


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Chilli (300g mince) and 325g of bubble and squeak



(and no comments about the tableware please... it work's  )


----------



## dusher (Jul 8, 2008)

Thought this thread was going to be about death row last meals ha.

My actually late meal was 100g whoalwheat pasta, tin of tuna soaked in vinegar, yum.

My death row last meal would be a lot different!


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

2004mark said:


> Chilli (300g mince) and 325g of bubble and squeak
> 
> View attachment 78050


LOOKS VERY NICE! THE ONLY TROUBLE THERE MARK IS THERES SO MUCH ON THE PLATE,, YOUR GONNA GET IT ALL OVER THE FCKIN TABLE YOU MUCKY PUP


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Jay.32 said:


> LOOKS VERY NICE! THE ONLY TROUBLE THERE MARK IS THERES SO MUCH ON THE PLATE,, YOUR GONNA GET IT ALL OVER THE FCKIN TABLE YOU MUCKY PUP


 :lol:

thought the same, mess on the plate 

but looks nice


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

dusher said:


> Thought this thread was going to be about death row last meals ha.
> 
> My actually late meal was 100g whoalwheat pasta, tin of tuna soaked in vinegar, yum.
> 
> My death row last meal would be a lot different!


NOT LAST MEAL OF THE DAY!!

JUST THE LAST MEAL YOU HAD, WHAT EVER TIME IT WAS


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

500 ml whey shake


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Jay.32 said:


> LOOKS VERY NICE! THE ONLY TROUBLE THERE MARK IS THERES SO MUCH ON THE PLATE,, YOUR GONNA GET IT ALL OVER THE FCKIN TABLE YOU MUCKY PUP





fitrut said:


> :lol:
> 
> thought the same, mess on the plate
> 
> but looks nice


You two have little faith. Clean table...



It did seem to 'grow' in the microwave tbh lol


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

2004mark said:


> You two have little faith. Clean table...
> 
> View attachment 78051
> 
> ...


haha wow that was quick


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

fitrut said:


> haha wow that was quick


HE'S ALWAYS QUICK!! so ive heard:whistling:


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Nickthegreek said:


> **** that's a big meal are you like 20 stone?


Nah, 21 stone



fitrut said:


> pasta, tuna and milk?   why would you drink milk after tuna, weird mix


I always drink milk after my meals, just like you eat bananas and swing all day :-D


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Jay.32 said:


> HE'S ALWAYS QUICK!! so ive heard:whistling:


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

MattGriff said:


> Nah, 21 stone
> 
> I always drink milk after my meals, just like you eat bananas and swing all day :-D


shish you, thats how I train  and have good prove for it 

and milk is for babies


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Jay.32 said:


> HE'S ALWAYS QUICK!! so ive heard:whistling:


You been speaking to flinty!


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

fitrut said:


> shish you, thats how I train  and have good prove for it
> 
> and milk is for babies


But I lift more than Arnold ever did so he can be quiet!!


----------



## greekgod (Sep 6, 2009)

8 eggs 3 yolks, 100 gram oats cooked with huge spoon of peanut butter...and glass of orange juice..


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

3 chicken breasts sliced into strips stir fried with veggies in evoo + noodles + whey shake...... loved it


----------



## andyparry123 (Jul 22, 2005)

1 & 1/2 lb mussels with white wine and garlic and red chilli.....stick a fork in me and I'd burst


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Chicken stir fry...with extra virgin olive oil.

Tin of mixed beans to go with it.


----------



## ConstantCut (Apr 21, 2011)

Two chicken breasts in Nando's Hot Marinade with rice.

The large packed of Doritos will of done me no favours...


----------



## David2012 (Feb 29, 2012)

thats the lumpiest mash ive ever seen


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Lean mince steak with mash potato


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

anyone else eating?????????????


----------



## H10dst (Apr 18, 2010)

Pasta and meat balls!! Last nights leftovers. Fckin well tasty!!!


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

250g of microwaved chicken (forgot to cook lastnight) and 1/2 of express rice. Having the same thing again in an hour or so.


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

And parmasan cheese.

Excuse the spelling.


----------



## BigAggs (Apr 9, 2011)

I just had 220g grilled chicken fillet with about 100g brown rice mixed with a good helping

of mixed veg. Hmmmm... delicious!!


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

had a foot long chicken breast with double turkey breast with all the salad and southwest sauce from subway followed by some almonds


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2012)

Half a chicken from Asda, meat pulled off it and put onto 2 wholemeal Pita breads with salad. Bloody lovely!


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

2004mark said:


> 250g of microwaved chicken (forgot to cook lastnight) and 1/2 of express rice. Having the same thing again in an hour or so.


never heard of microwaved chicken??


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

Dave said:


> Half a chicken from Asda, meat pulled off it and put onto 2 wholemeal Pita breads with salad. Bloody lovely!


you animal!


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

I just had this..


----------



## Steuk (Dec 21, 2011)

Brown rice, diced chicken breast with reggae reggae, protien shake and a hand full of dry roasted.


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

A box of white chocolate mice, a bag of popcorn, chocolate biscuits, and a pack of white chocolate buttons with sprinkles on top.


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

Half a roast chicken (700g), veg, gravy, 100g oats


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

2*packs morrisons 240g value chicken pieces and 1*300g cottage cheese with pineapple. That was lunch.


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

lamb steak with cous cous and an oatmeal raisin cookie


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Jay.32 said:


> never heard of microwaved chicken??


Just raw chicken cooked in the microwave, 5 minutes on med to cook 250g :thumbup1:

Battered sausage, chips and curry sauce today


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

mal said:


> I just had this..


wtf is that?? cheese cake on rice


----------



## superdazzler (Feb 13, 2012)

fishy cheesecake?!?!?


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

2004mark said:


> Just raw chicken cooked in the microwave, 5 minutes on med to cook 250g :thumbup1:
> 
> Battered sausage, chips and curry sauce today
> 
> View attachment 80588


I have never cooked chicken in the microwave.... chicken can be dodgy at the best of times..


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Jay.32 said:


> I have never cooked chicken in the microwave.... chicken can be dodgy at the best of times..


To be honest it tastes a lot better than cooking it the night before and heating it up or eating it cold. As long as it's cooked through it's fine. I just butterfly the breast out so its an even thickness, smear in olive oil and season.


----------



## damerush (Sep 17, 2011)

3 tesco finest beef steak burgers and sweet potato.


----------



## barrettmma1436114759 (Feb 28, 2011)

mcdonalds....bigmac meal and a double cheeseburger

......big mac meal was medium though:no:


----------



## Wevans2303 (Feb 18, 2010)

150g chicken w/ veggies then after this cherry and oat cake I make


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

barrettmma said:


> mcdonalds....bigmac meal and a double cheeseburger
> 
> ......big mac meal was medium though:no:


oh no thats bad


----------



## todski (Jan 29, 2012)

2 x sweet potatoes , tin of tuna and half a red onion with mayo very nice


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Beef and rice, to be followed by chicken and rice, to be followed by fish and rice, to be followed by mince beef and potato


----------



## sunn (Apr 11, 2011)

mal said:


> I just had this..


Pmsl like fck you made that looks lovely tho!


----------



## BigAggs (Apr 9, 2011)

Guess what? Its chicken and rice again.. hmmm.. delicious!!!


----------



## sunn (Apr 11, 2011)

250g of chilli


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

meat and two vege :drool:

lolol


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

raw eggs and an asprin.


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

dust sandwich


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

sunn said:


> Pmsl like fck you made that looks lovely tho!


dude the last time i posted a pic of my grub people vomed,so this pic is

easy on the eye lol.


----------



## ws0158 (Jun 23, 2010)

2 large sweet potatoes boiled into mash with 2 bags of chicken fridge raiders on top!! pint of skimmed milk and half a pot of mint sauce lol!! (was in a rush)


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Chicken, chorizo and bean stew


----------



## 2scoops (Mar 17, 2012)

Can of tuna, mushroom lentils and cottage cheese. Didn't take a picture as to be honest didn't look that pretty, but in fairness the cat was interested!!


----------



## liamo69 (Aug 15, 2011)

finished in gym went home had two sandwichs with tuna and ham.have a nice fillet steak for laters


----------



## barrettmma1436114759 (Feb 28, 2011)

chilisi said:


> Pork chop,Fried liver and a home-made burger


pmsl!!! at the chilisi....is looking fat and discusting :cowboy: me to brother haha


----------



## dandaman1990 (Mar 22, 2009)

got home made chicken curry for dinner with brown rice


----------



## ConstantCut (Apr 21, 2011)

Chicken madras, pilau rice, naan & popadums


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Lean mince, sweet potato baked and green beans

scoffing it now....yum


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

chilisi said:


> 5 eggs cooked in Olive oil.


bet your still hungry:tongue:


----------



## 9inchesofheaven (Apr 8, 2011)

500g lean mine with gravy.


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Jay.32 said:


> Lean mince, sweet potato baked and green beans
> 
> scoffing it now....yum


nice, I want that too


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

200g turkey mince, 50g basmati rice


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

5 eggs scrambled with smoked salmon and a bowl of bran flakes


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

fitrut said:


> nice, I want that too


Behave!!!!! liccle bit of lettice for you:001_tt2:


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Jay.32 said:


> Behave!!!!! liccle bit of lettice for you:001_tt2:


haha thats what im actually having now, lettuce and turkey


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

fitrut said:


> haha thats what im actually having now, lettuce and turkey


It will all be worth it in the end... :thumbup1:

im just washing my lovelyyyyy meal down with Ice cold water


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Had this the other night... but is well worth a mention :bounce:


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

2004mark said:


> Had this the other night... but is well worth a mention :bounce:
> 
> View attachment 81233


mmmm nice


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

2004mark said:


> Had this the other night... but is well worth a mention :bounce:
> 
> View attachment 81233


oh wow  is that milk?


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Fitrut.... why are you in here punishing yourself?????


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

fitrut said:


> oh wow  is that milk?


Hell yeah, full-fat baby :tongue:

(easily pleased aren't you lol)


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Jay.32 said:


> mmmm nice


That's enough about my new avi Jay... what about the chilli


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Jay.32 said:


> Fitrut.... why are you in here punishing yourself?????


collecting ideas for nice meal once im done with dieting  :bounce:


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

2004mark said:


> Hell yeah, full-fat baby :tongue:
> 
> (easily pleased aren't you lol)


aha 

milk is good, I like milk just wondering how it goes with meat?


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

fitrut said:


> aha
> 
> milk is good, I like milk just wondering how it goes with meat?


Milk and meat :confused1: Perfectly acceptable combination in my book :lol:


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

2004mark said:


> Milk and meat :confused1: Perfectly acceptable combination in my book :lol:


you have a good stomach then  milk and meat, milk and fish those combinations not acceptable for mine


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

one is my lasses lunch and the others mine guess which haha


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

fitrut said:


> you have a good stomach then  milk and meat, milk and fish those combinations not acceptable for mine


One of many reasons why my stomach isn't quite as flat as yours I'd guess


----------



## fullyloaded (May 23, 2011)

Two chicken breasts with reggae reggae sauce, same as every day at this time :-(


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

one is my lasses lunch and the others mine guess which haha and this has gone in two posts..


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

fullyloaded said:


> Two chicken breasts with reggae reggae sauce, same as every day at this time :-(


Feel you're pain mate... just plain chicken and rice for me today too, couldn't even face to put the reggae reggae on it, think I've OD'ed lol


----------



## Little stu (Oct 26, 2011)

Shake + chicken salad sandwich prefer mc Donald's tho


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

2004mark said:


> Feel you're pain mate... just plain chicken and rice for me today too, couldn't even face to put the reggae reggae on it, think I've OD'ed lol


No broccoli?  x x


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

RXQueenie said:


> No broccoli?  x x


Nope... lazy woman wouldn't cook that for me. Think she was preoccupied this morning for some reason :confused1:


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Piri piri ribeye steak with cottage cheese, doesn't sound too amazing but it was awesome!!


----------



## Chris86 (Oct 17, 2011)

Tin of tuna With 2 bits of Wholegrain bread and a had full of mixed nutts .


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

2004mark said:


> Nope... lazy woman wouldn't cook that for me. Think she was preoccupied this morning for some reason :confused1:


'honeymoon duties' or something x x


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

2 tins tuna & 2 jacket potatos same as every lunchtime lol


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

This , tuna , onion , tomatoes , cucumber , pepper , drizzle of oil salt and pepper , w/ meal bagel - will have this twice today


----------



## rchippex (Jan 20, 2012)

Had a nice change today and went for 75g boiled basmati rice with my home made spag bol. Low fat with extra lean mince. Even allowed myself a heaped teaspoon of light philadelphia cheese . Was gorgeous compared to a chicken breast, broccoli and rice.


----------



## huge monguss (Apr 5, 2011)

chicken tika with salad


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

SWEET POTATO, LEAN MINCE & CARROTS


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Sirloin steak, boiled new tatties, broccoli about half an hour ago.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Eggs


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Beans full tin on 4 slices whole meal toast.

Now that's a breafast


----------



## doylejlw (Feb 14, 2010)

3 eggs 2 turkey sausages then after scoop of whey and scoop of oats.


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Forgot to cook lastnight so just went to tesco and got 4 crusty rolls and 450g of cooked turkey, put them together with a splodge of mayo and a bit of salt


----------



## Mighty Sparrow (Apr 10, 2011)

And the token apple too? ^^^^


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Mighty Sparrow said:


> And the token apple too? ^^^^


Don't forget the glass of water... will be needing that to wash it down with!


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Large Chicken Breast, half tin of mixed beans, small sweet potato.


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

6 eggs on 4 wm toast


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Jay.32 said:


> 6 eggs on 4 wm toast


That's a high bread to egg ratio Jay... need at least 1 yolk per half slice of bread!


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

2004mark said:


> That's a high bread to egg ratio Jay... need at least 1 yolk per half slice of bread!


Ive had a busy day and missed the previous meal.... I was starving!!! stop picking on me mark


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Jay.32 said:


> Ive had a busy day and missed the previous meal.... I was starving!!! stop picking on me mark


Just concerned mate... nothing worse that having bread left over with no yolk to mop up!


----------



## Champ91 (Jan 21, 2011)

chicken breast with piri piri seasoning and broccolli


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

4 poached eggs with 3 slices whole meal toast


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

4 egg whites, 2 wholemeal rolls, bit of mayo, bit of evoo and marmite.

Got some biltong staring at me now aswell!


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

cottage cheese and 12 wallnuts


----------



## musclechemistry (Mar 21, 2012)

200g Fried Chicken Breast in EVO, 100g cheese, Lettuce


----------



## soob the dug (Apr 12, 2011)

2 small pork loins

i'm funkin starving already!

shake time


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

fitrut said:


> chicken and green beans
> 
> View attachment 78034


u need any more supps haha


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

2 bits laurne, 2 link, 2 bacon, 2 palonie, 1 egg, 1 tin beans, 2 tattie scones, 1 roll & a mr kipling sponge cake.

.....was fukin raging! b1tch at the roll shop forgot the black pudding!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2012)

protein shake with 200ml skimmed milk

1 gluten free sausage (blob ketchup lol)


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Big ape said:


> u need any more supps haha


I love my supps


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

fitrut said:


> I love my supps


do u rekon u need them all .. or is it just to be on safe side


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Big ape said:


> do u rekon u need them all .. or is it just to be on safe side


I need most of them especially when on low kcal diet, I dont take them in one go tho and I take way less during offseason


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

fish and cucumber, not chips for me today


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

fitrut said:


> fish and cucumber, not chips for me today


Do you find you have a shortage of enthusiasm from your friends if you offer to put a dinner party on?

:lol:


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

2004mark said:


> Do you find you have a shortage of enthusiasm from your friends if you offer to put a dinner party on?
> 
> :lol:


noo not really, I live with sis who eats like normal people  so there is always normal food at home for a party and I eat my lovely fish and cucumber


----------



## Wevans2303 (Feb 18, 2010)

200g cooked chicken

600g potato fries

Green Beans

200ml Pineapple Juice

1/2 avocado


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Goodfellas 4 cheese Pizza and a microwave tagalatelie :whistling:


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

My last meal mince and tatties


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

What iam about to eat in 10 mins

Spanish chicken I love my mrs


----------



## ConstantCut (Apr 21, 2011)

Ate 3 chicken breasts with rice and veg, and whilst making my lunch for work tomorrow I have 1 chicken breast left over....hmmmm!!!!

Still, have 670 cals left before I hit 2000 today.


----------



## tony10 (Oct 15, 2009)

sweet and sour chicken and pasta.


----------



## ConstantCut (Apr 21, 2011)

Chicken Tikka Madras & Pilau Rice



Anyone guess the cals in this? I have no idea


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Craigyboy said:


> What iam about to eat in 10 mins
> 
> Spanish chicken I love my mrs


it will be cold in ten mins dude


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Roasted veg and salmon


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

Oats, chocolate whey, peanut butter and semi skimmed milk. Only just started having this for breakfast but I am loving it.


----------



## Natty.Solider (May 4, 2012)

Two meals from today

115g Cous cous with small diced apple and tomato, medeterranian seasoning and all sorts of spices infused into the water before allowed to soak up

350g of diced lean beef

Fried mushrooms with garlic pepper

Two wholemeal pitta breads

200g of tuna

Sauce for flavour

Leafs

View attachment 93665
View attachment 93666


----------

